# Bows?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I have been daydreaming about bow hunting for over 6 months now and I am ready to get started. I don't know hardely anything about bows and it would sure help if someone could explain it to me. What is "draw weight, recurve vs. longbow etc. And how do they measure power and such.

Any help will be greaty appreciated, thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

Draw weight is the poundage on the bow. If you set your bow to 60 pounds, you pull 60 pounds until you get to your letoff. I would probably stick to a compound if I were you. Get something with a 7" or better brace height.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

You really have to start from the begining to answer your questions and the answer would be as long as a book.
Draw weight is refered to the peak weight when the string is pulled back. With a re-curve or long bow it will be the weight when the bow is drawn back to the farthest point. With a compund bow the peak weight is reached when the string is pulled back to the "let-off" or "break-over" point at which point the draw weight is reduced at a specific percentage depending on the bow and that is called your let-off.
A long bow is basically a straight stick that you bend and put a string on it and it forms a semi-circle. That's the extreme basic way of explaining it. A re-curv bow has pre-bent limbs.
The best thing to do is to go to a shop that specializes in archery or find an archery club in your area. You can also pick up a Basic Archery book.


----------

